# from Blue Buffalo LB to Science Diet LB



## InControlK9 (Sep 23, 2013)

just changed from blue buffalo grain free LB puppy to science diet LB puppy food... did I just take a step back? Nyla seems to loves it more than blue buffalo.. the kibble is really large & she enjoys crunching on it vs just scooping up the blue buffalo food and swallowing without really chewing ... I'm also able to train her using the science diet kibble... she wasn't really interested in training using the blue buffalo kibble (I only use kibble when I run out of treats)


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Sorry to say it ICk9, but yes.

Hills products have VERY low quality ingredients and this LBP is mainly a corn and wheat based food which can cause skin issues in some dogs!

Check out the test results of one of the Hill's products on the three charts listed showing mycotoxins, anaylsis of mineral content, and bacteria overload!
The Pet Food Test Results
It is not the LBP on this chart but some of the same ingredients are used in *all *of their foods!

Your pup would be much better off if you considered one of the following kibbles: *
PUPPY FORMULAS:*
*ACANA: **http://acana.com/our-foods/heritage/puppy-large-breed/*Store Locator | Acana
*FROMM’S *(family owned and manufactured. Used by MANY on this site)*: **http://frommfamily.com/products/gold/dog/dry/#heartland-gold-large-breed-puppy** Store Locator: *Find a store that carries Fromm 
*NATURE’S VARIETY: **http://www.instinctpetfood.com/product/instinct-raw-boost-grain-free-kibble-large-breed-puppy-food-chicken*Store locator: Find A Store | Nature's Variety


Good luck with your puppy!
Moms


----------



## dz0qp5 (Oct 12, 2004)

I tend to be a results based feeder, to me everything else is just noise. I have always good luck with Science Diet. I feel it is one of the very best foods. When feeding I monitor how my dog does on the food, energy level, stool quality clear eyes, nice skin and coat etc. SD for my dogs has always provided excellent results. Feeding is one of the most enjoyable things for our pets, so I also want a food that my dog finds palatable and enjoys eating and again SD checks that box off as well. I had a couple of dogs that had major digestive and skin issues and the only food they could eat was SD, so I will never bad mouth them, they literally saved these dogs. I have tried most of the high ends foods but I find myself coming back to SD as a staple food. So again feed it and see how she does.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

*Blue Buffalo Life Protection Formula Large Breed Puppy Chicken & Brown Rice Recipe Dry Dog FoodIngredients*


Deboned Chicken, Chicken Meal, Brown Rice, Barley, Oatmeal, Peas, Menhaden Fish Meal (Source of Omega 3 Fatty Acids), Tomato Pomace (Source of Lycopene), Dried Egg, Chicken Fat (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Flaxseed (Source of Omega 3 and 6 Fatty Acids), Natural Flavor, Potatoes, Fish Oil (Source of DHA-Docosahexaenoic Acid and Ara-Arachidonic Acid), Alfalfa Meal, Salt, Potassium Chloride, Potato Starch, Dried Chicory Root, Calcium Carbonate, Dl-Methionine, Choline Chloride, Caramel, Mixed Tocopherols (A Natural Preservative), Sweet Potatoes, Carrots, Garlic, L-Carnitine, Vitamin E Supplement, Ferrous Sulfate, Iron Amino Acid Chelate, Zinc Amino Acid Chelate, Zinc Sulfate, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Oil of Rosemary, L-Lysine, Parsley, Kelp, Blueberries, Cranberries, Apples, Spinach, Blackberries, Pomegranate, Pumpkin, Barley Grass, Turmeric, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (Source of Vitamin C), Copper Sulfate, Copper Amino Acid Chelate, Nicotinic Acid (Vitamin B3), Calcium Pantothenate (Vitamin B5), Taurine, Biotin (Vitamin B7), Manganese Sulfate, Vitamin A Supplement, Manganese Amino Acid Chelate, Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B1), Riboflavin (Vitamin B2), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Beta Carotene, Dried Yeast, Dried Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Aspergillus Niger Fermentation Extract, Dried Trichoderma Longibrachiatum Fermentation Extract, Dried Bacillus Subtilis Fermentation Extract, Folic Acid (Vitamin B9), Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite.


*Hill's Science Diet Puppy Large Breed Dry Dog Food*
Chicken Meal, Whole Grain Wheat, Whole Grain Oats, Whole Grain Sorghum, Corn Gluten Meal, Whole Grain Corn, Pork Fat, Chicken Liver Flavor, Flaxseed, Dried Beet Pulp, Fish Oil, Lactic Acid, Pork Flavor, Iodized Salt, Potassium Chloride, Dicalcium Phosphate, Choline Chloride, Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (Source of Vitamin C), Niacin Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin A Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin Supplement, Biotin, Folic Acid, Vitamin D3 Supplement), Taurine, Minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), Oat Fiber, L-Carnitine, Mixed Tocopherols for Freshness, Natural Flavors, Beta-Carotene, Apples, Broccoli, Carrots, Cranberries, Green Peas.

Ok, this is a little hard to compare so let's just look at the ingredients prior to salt:

Blue buffalo:
Deboned Chicken, Chicken Meal, Brown Rice, Barley, Oatmeal, Peas, Menhaden Fish Meal (Source of Omega 3 Fatty Acids), Tomato Pomace (Source of Lycopene), Dried Egg, Chicken Fat (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Flaxseed (Source of Omega 3 and 6 Fatty Acids), Natural Flavor, Potatoes, Fish Oil (Source of DHA-Docosahexaenoic Acid and Ara-Arachidonic Acid), Alfalfa Meal

*Hill's Science Diet Puppy Large Breed Dry Dog Food*
Chicken Meal, Whole Grain Wheat, Whole Grain Oats, Whole Grain Sorghum, Corn Gluten Meal, Whole Grain Corn, Pork Fat, Chicken Liver Flavor, Flaxseed, Dried Beet Pulp, Fish Oil, Lactic Acid, Pork Flavor,


The blue buffalo has chicken followed by chicken meal. Good. Chicken is 70% water, so it would be further down in the list once the water is sucked out, but followed by chicken meal means you have some meat in there. 

Hills has Chicken meal. Ok. 

*******************************************************************

The BB's meat sources are then followed by: Brown Rice, Barley, Oatmeal, and Peas -- none of these items tend to be high on the list for allergies. Fillers, yes. Not terrible. 

The Hill's meat sources are then followed by: wheat, oats, sorghum, corn gluten meal, and corn. Wheat and Corn both are low-priced ingredients found in many low quality dog foods, and dogs often tend to have issues with these foods or ingredients. The corn gluten meal boosts the protein levels artificially -- I don't like this in there. 

********************************************************************

BB then has another meat source Menhedden Fishmeal, Tomato Pomace, Dried Egg, and Chicken fat. Fish meal is good for skin, Dried Egg is a good source of animal protein. Chicken fat is typical fat used, preserved with mixed tocopherals. Not bad.


Hill's is followed by Pork Fat -- God only knows how it is preserved. And pork can cause issues for dogs. Interesting choice. 

******************************************************************
BB: then has Flaxseed (Source of Omega 3 and 6 Fatty Acids), Natural Flavor, Potatoes, Fish Oil (Source of DHA-Docosahexaenoic Acid and Ara-Arachidonic Acid), Alfalfa Meal -- Flaxseed and fish oil are good, potatoes don't hurt anything, not sure why it needs natural flavor and what exactly that is.

Hills: then has Chicken Liver Flavor, Flaxseed, Dried Beet Pulp, Fish Oil, Lactic Acid, Pork Flavor, -- flaxseed good, dried beet pulp will help make the dog's stool solid if the pup has issues with the other stuff, fish oil ok. Chicken liver flavor and pork flavor -- why and how? 

And then we have salt. I am sure they add some vitamins and minerals after the salt, but the bulk of your food is above. 

I would say BB is better than Hill's. 

Now let's talk price (at Tractor Supply Co.):
BB $54.99 for 30#
Hills SD $47.99 for 33#

BB kcal/cup Protein Fat 

*Guaranteed Analysis:*
Crude Protein (min.) 28.0%
Crude Fat (min.) 14.0%
Moisture (max.) 10.0%
Crude Fiber (max.) 5.0%
Omega 6 Fatty Acids* 2.75%
Calcium 1.1% (min.)
Phosphorus (min.) 0.8%
Omega 3 Fatty Acids* 0.75%
DHA* 0.1%
ARA* 0.04%
Choline 2,750 mg/kg min, L-Carnitine* (min.) 100 mg/kg
*Not recognized as an essential nutrient by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profiles.
Nutrition Statement: Blue Life Protection Formula Natural Chicken and Brown Rice Recipe Food for Large Breed Puppies is formulated to meet the nutritional levels established by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profiles for growth.
*Caloric Content:*
Metabolizable Energy (ME) 3,607 kcals/kg; 396 kcals/cup.



Hills kcal/cup Crude Protein (min.) 26%
Crude Fat (min.) 10%
Crude Fiber (max.) 3%
Moisture (max.) 10%


What I feed is:
$31.99 for 40#

Diamond Naturals Adult Chicken and Rice 

Ingredients: Chicken, Chicken Meal, Whole Grain Brown Rice, Peas, Cracked Pearled Barley, Pea Flour, Chicken Fat, Dried Beet Pulp, Egg Product, Natural Flavor, Fish Meal, Flaxseed, Salmon Oil (Source Of Dha), Potassium Chloride, Salt, Choline Chloride, Dried Chicory Root, Kale, Chia Seed, Pumpkin, Blueberries, Oranges, Quinoa, Dried Kelp, Coconut, Spinach, Carrots, Papaya, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Bifidobacterium Animalis Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Reuteri Fermentation Product, Vitamin E Supplement, Beta Carotene, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Potassium Iodide, Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B1), Manganese Proteinate, Manganous Oxide, Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin A Supplement, Biotin, Niacin, Calcium Pantothenate, Manganese Sulfate, Sodium Selenite, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin (Vitamin B2), Vitamin D Supplement, Folic Acid.*Guaranteed Analysis:*
Crude Protein (min.) 26.0%
Crude Fat (min.) 16.0%
Crude Fiber (max.) 3.0%
Moisture (max.) 10.0%
DHA (Docosahexaenoic acid) 0.05%
Zinc (min.) 150 mg/kg
Selenium (min.) 0.3 mg/kg
Vitamin E (min.) 150 IU/kg
Omega-6 Fatty Acids* (min.) 2.5%
Omega-3 Fatty Acids* (min.) 0.4%
Total Microorganisms* Not Less Than 1,000,000 CFU/lb (Lactobacillus acidophilus, Bifidobacterium animalis, Lactobacillus reuteri)
*Not recognized as an essential nutrient by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profiles.
*Caloric Content:*
Metabolizable Energy (ME) 3,708 kcal/kg (368 kcal/cup).



*********************************************************

I wean puppies on this food -- the adult, and feed all my dogs it. 

The BB has slightly more protein, and a little less fat. 30 more calories per cup, so you can feed a tiny bit less. But it costs more than twice what the Diamond Naturals costs. 

BB = 55/30 = $1.83/pound
Hills = 48/33 = $1.45/pound
DN = 32/40 = $0.80/pound 

I wish I could say that the difference in price is due to higher quality ingredients. It is not. Chicken meal is chicken meal, and each is buying it wherever they can get it cheapest. The low quality fillers in the SD suggests that they aren't putting their money into the dog food. Both Blue Buffalo and Science Diet spend GOBS of money on advertising. That money is coming off of your dog in low quality ingredients, carcinogens, etc. I would say that the BB and the DN are similar in quality/ingredients. But you are paying double for the advertising.

The BB also claims all these wonderful ingredients sweet potatoes, spinach, cranberries. But look where they are. There are less of them in their food than salt -- how much can really be in there? You have to ask yourself. You are paying for cranberries, where are there?


----------



## Concordium (Mar 31, 2016)

I feed my dogs Fromm Gold Line. I use Large Breed Puppy for my 6 month old GSD and Large Breed Adult for my two older 1+ year old dogs.

Fromm is a higher quality food than BB and MUCH higher than SD. Not only that, it is slightly cheaper than BB. Higher quality ingredients at a lower cost? Sounds like a winner to me!!

Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## InControlK9 (Sep 23, 2013)

Concordium said:


> I feed my dogs Fromm Gold Line. I use Large Breed Puppy for my 6 month old GSD and Large Breed Adult for my two older 1+ year old dogs.
> 
> Fromm is a higher quality food than BB and MUCH higher than SD. Not only that, it is slightly cheaper than BB. Higher quality ingredients at a lower cost? Sounds like a winner to me!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


thanks.. ill give it a look.. is it grain free or no


----------



## Concordium (Mar 31, 2016)

No. But the Heartland is grain free. Not sure what the price looks like, though.

Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------

